# WJA - Wameja Limited



## Joe Blow (2 June 2010)

eServGlobal (ESV) designs and operates mobile-phone remittance-charging software platforms. ESV's software integrates communication services such as phone calls, messaging, and others with payment management systems in real-time, supporting primarily telecommunications providers to facilitate revenue stream realisation from hosted services. eServGlobal focuses on providing solutions built on network-independent, open, and real-time architecture. Customers comprise around 80 international telco companies serviced by 14 offices. The company is listed on both the Australian and London stock exchange.

http://www.eservglobal.com


----------



## piggybank (16 January 2014)

Long time between drinks but someone(s) maybe interested in the stock now given it has made over 100% in less than a year...


----------



## piggybank (18 February 2014)

eServGlobal to showcase mobile money solutions at Mobile World Congress, Barcelona.

The provider of end-*‐to-*‐end mobile financial services to emerging markets, will showcase its mobile money solutions at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona later this month, 24th February 2014. The annual Mobile World Congress is the leading global event in the mobile devices industry bringing together key players in the mobile and financial sectors to focus on the latest developments and newest innovations across the full spectrum of mobile services. At the event, eServGlobal will offer visitors the opportunity to experience mobile money first hand.....

The rest of the release can be read from clicking on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ESV&E=ASX&N=781205

​


----------



## System (30 July 2019)

On July 30th, 2019, Eservglobal Limited (ESV) changed its name and ASX code to Wameja Limited (WJA).


----------



## System (27 September 2021)

On September 24th, 2021, Wameja Limited (WJA) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between WJA and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in WJA by a wholly owned indirect subsidiary of Mastercard Inc, Burst Acquisition Co. Pty. Ltd.


----------

